# Traynor Custom Valve 20 WR. Yes or No?



## knottycm (Jun 3, 2009)

Im looking at a Traynor Custom Valve 20 WR.
Does anyone have any feelings/experience with this amp?

Sanx Craig


----------



## Swee_tone (Mar 23, 2009)

I sadly traded mine.
All plywood cab, good quality, I would gladly trade it back!

I thought I would quote a reviewer on this amp, hopefully they dont mind:

"After 37 years on this planet I finally bought myself a decent new amp. For my purposes (no longer performing publicly) this is all I need or will need. Great tone, flexible, solid, well-made, easily lugged around, with small footprint. I can't get close to turning it up all the way in my house. Still, if I had done a little more homework (instead of buying on a whim) I would've gone for the 40WR, just to insure I had plenty of headroom. I have no complaints otherwise."


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Buy it. My YCV20 is great tone for the bones.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Great amp. Used to have one. Still kicking myself for selling it. Great bang for the buck. Buy it. Do it. Do it. Do it.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Same boat, had one, sold it, wish I didn't..

Grab it, if you decide to sell it just put it away and try whatever..Once you sell the whatever you will be happy to still own it...Trust us!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Depends on the style of music you play. I mostly play modern metal and dabble in other things, so a YCV20WR is not going to sound right for that unless I work some serious magic involving my 412, my tubescreamer, and probably an EQ.

Can you try the amp out? when I was looking for my first tube amp i tried out a YCV40WR, and my mom told me she really liked the cleans on it. Took home a YCV80 instead for the gain though lol


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What type of music are you playing???


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

The YCV20 is a nice amp, for sure, but I find it lacking in clean headroom. I found the overdrive channel had a certain buzziness to the top end, but so did my YCV15Blue before I upgraded the preamp tubes.

If you can afford a YCV50Blue or YCS50 (which has a 15 watt mode), they are considerably better. The clean channel on the YCS is worth its price alone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

as far as i know, the YCV50B does NOT have a 15W setting, fyi.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

Budda said:


> as far as i know, the YCV50B does NOT have a 15W setting, fyi.


I said the YCS50 has a 15w mode. The YCV50Blue does not.

I can see how my post would have given the impression that both do, though.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

upon re-reading your post, i see where i made that mistake! my apologies.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

i've tried it for a bit, nice little practice camp, as some have mentionned, always depend on what you will be playing. Takes effects fairely well. I put it with the Peavey classic 20 or 30 realy. not something you wanna gig or play with the boys with strenght wise, but for home?...cool little bugger. Go for it


----------



## famouspogs (Jun 9, 2006)

The YCV-20 is a really good cheap amp for good breakup. I always thought it sounded great when cranked on the clean channel.


----------



## sfx70 (Sep 16, 2009)

Got both the YCS50 and YCV50 Blue and they're awesome amps!
the YCS has better and more versatile dist. but the YCV50Blue has way nicer cleans - like Fenders!

Go for it the YCV are super nice amps!


----------

